# Torq Thrust



## sampsonite (Sep 16, 2008)

Alrite i kinda like the looks of the torq thrust wheels and thinkin about choosen them for my goat. What do you guys think. i have a torrid red gto and am thinking either black or chrome im not sure what would look the best. I have also heard of people having trouble gettin them to fit. y is that and what size would i need. i know it can be done because ive seen pics of a gto with them on.


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

The have trouble making them fit because the new GTO lug pattern is 5X120mm, and Torq Thrusts only come in inches as far as I know... I tried the ones off my mustang just for kicks and they are about 5mm too small... Bummer!


----------

